
Securing the Internet of Things - xtraclass
http://www.slideshare.net/pizak/securing-the-internet-of-things
======
natch
It looks like it might have been a fascinating talk.

Feedback on the slides: Whether you intend it or not, your audience rightly
ends up being way more diverse than just the people who already know what all
the acronyms mean. Therefore you should provide definitions or at least
expansions of acronyms as they are introduced.

